# Upload document & send to someone else



## skidawayme (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi,

Somewhere, I saw that you can upload a personal document in a PDF or other format and send it to someone else's Kindle.

Does anyone know how to do this or where I can find instructions?

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PDF's can be read on a Kindle, but the PDF reader is not optimal and the screen is smaller than the page size most PDF's are designed for.

That said, if the person to whom you wish to send it gives you their kindle's email address and puts you on their 'whitelist' of addresses that emails can be accepted from, you can send it to them wirelessly as an attachment.  If they don't have a WiFi kindle, they will likley incur a charge to do so.

If it is a PDF and you put 'convert' in the subject, it will not stay as PDF but convert to Kindle format. . .which may also be problematic depending on the layout of the original.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Or, you could just email the document to the other person, and let them put it onto their Kindle however they want.


----------

